# So, When's The Next Get Together



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I missed the one in April, so am looking forward to another one and the chance to finally meet some of you.

Anyone got a date or venue in mind?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Elphaba - where are you!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Where am I ? Trying to earn a living!! 


How about a Thursday night this time? Thursday 29th May?

I'd like an idea of numbers though before I book a venue/reserve tables anywhere.


-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

A Thursday night is good for me although I'm sure my boss knows when I'm trying to arrange a social life as he throws up work that prevents me from going out to play! 

Fingers crossed, I can make the next gathering.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

From the lack of response, I am assuming there is no interest in this.



-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in and no mistake


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Count me in too!! Ogri, make sure we get a taxi organised - I need to seriously chill out over a glass of something!! lol


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

We're planning on attending next gathering!

Count us in.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello expat forum friends! Can't wait to catch up with you all again!

We are definitely in, although I've got my mum staying from 21 May till 02 June but I can always pack her off on a night-time safari LOL!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I forgot to post to this awhile ago and have super busy the past week. Any ideas for a venue?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Is Thursday night still on? I need to let my locks down!! LOL


Iron Horse, I hope you got my message a few weeks ago, my apologies for letting you and Shiny Girl down, I'll explain more when I see you.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i know this is a bit ahead of time, but please count me in for any get togethers planned for july.

I can´t wait to get there and make some new friends


----------

